# Briggs 6.5 hp mower wont stay running



## ggb715 (Aug 28, 2008)

I know there was a thread about this engine before, but my problem is a little different. I have a Craftsman 917-377660 with a Briggs & Stratton 123K02-0256-E1

I rebuilt the carb, clean gas, new plug, good spark. When I put starting Fluid in the carb or spark plug hole it will only run for a few seconds. If I prime it with the primer it does the same thing. If I hold the throttle open it will start and run like a champ, let go of the throttle and it dies out. Could it be the governor? If so how or what should I do? Thanks, George


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the governor spring, it may not be attached or the arm where it attaches may be bent and not putting any tension on the spring.


----------



## ggb715 (Aug 28, 2008)

Just received the new governor spring, put it on and adjusted the arm a bit. Running just like new again. Thank You 30year Tech............George


----------

